# Canon has released a list of RF lenses that they can’t meet the demand for



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 6, 2021)

> As we all know, a lot of RF mount lenses have been hard to come by for quite some time. Most of these issues are obviously attributed to the COVID-19 pandemic and all of the supply chain issues that are still ongoing across many industries.
> From Canon Japan
> We have received more orders than expected for each of the following products, and it will take some time before delivery.
> We thank you for your many orders and apologize for any inconvenience caused to our customers.
> ...




[url=https://www.canonrumors.com/canon-has-released-a-list-of-rf-lenses-that-they-cant-meet-the-demand-for/]Continue reading...


----------



## The3o5FlyGuy (Jul 6, 2021)

wouldn't it make more sense to buy the Ef version of that 400mm since they're essentially the same? That way you'd at least have the flexibility of using it on a Canon DSLR if you need to.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 6, 2021)

The3o5FlyGuy said:


> wouldn't it make more sense to buy the Ef version of that 400mm since they're essentially the same? That way you'd at least have the flexibility of using it on a Canon DSLR if you need to.


The 400 and 600 EF versions are out of stock as well.


----------



## sigrblot (Jul 6, 2021)

What about the 28-70? Damn thing basically doesn't exist.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 6, 2021)

Not surprised to hear about potential delays. Hoping to have the two RF lens I have ordered by end of August / early September.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 6, 2021)

sigrblot said:


> What about the 28-70? Damn thing basically doesn't exist.


Yeah, it is interesting that they only mentioned these lenses when almost all RF "L" lenses are unavailable.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 6, 2021)

Well crap! I might as well order the 100-500 now. At least I can build up my savings account since getting the R5 and a few other RF L lenses. LOL


----------



## t.linn (Jul 6, 2021)

I was thinking the exact same thing. The 28-70 is MIA.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 6, 2021)

Lots of questions.

Why are they only listing these lenses? 
Why are they saying "unexpected demand?" The 100-500 was announced a year ago and the 14-35 was announced about a week ago. How can demand be "unexpected" both for a lens that's been on the market for a year and a lens that just began accepting pre-orders a week ago? Do they even know yet what the demand is for the 14-35?
Is this the full statement from Canon? No mention of shortages of components? No reference to COVID-19 impact?
No indication of when they expect supplies to catch up to demand?
Are we talking a two month delay or a six month delay?


----------



## t.linn (Jul 6, 2021)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Well crap! I might as well order the 100-500 now. At least I can build up my savings account since getting the R5 and a few other RF L lenses. LOL



That's the strategy I've been using, Keith. There's no downside. These RF lenses are not going on sale anytime soon and you can cancel if you change your mind.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 6, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> [url=https://www.canonrumors.com/canon-has-released-a-list-of-rf-lenses-that-they-cant-meet-the-demand-for/]Continue reading...


These links all give a 404 error


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Jul 6, 2021)

unfocused said:


> Why are they saying "unexpected demand?" The 100-500 was announced a year ago and the 14-35 was announced about a week ago. How can demand be "unexpected" both for a lens that's been on the market for a year and a lens that just began accepting pre-orders a week ago? Do they even know yet what the demand is for the 14-35?
> Is this the full statement from Canon? No mention of shortages of components? No reference to COVID-19 impact?
> No indication of when they expect supplies to catch up to demand?
> Are we talking a two month delay or a six month delay?


"unexpected demand" is fancy marketing talk for "we screwed up" or "we-can't-get-the-components-we-need-anywhere"


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Jul 6, 2021)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Well crap! I might as well order the 100-500 now.


I ordered it at B&H as well as Adorama and I'm on the list at another store. Instead of "first come, first serve" it'll be "first delivered, be the first (actually one) to get paid".

I don't expect my 100-500mm copy to arrive before Sept. 2021 at the earliest, actually I am expecting it spring 2022...


----------



## danfaz (Jul 6, 2021)

sigrblot said:


> What about the 28-70? Damn thing basically doesn't exist.


I bought the last one


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 6, 2021)

Exploreshootshare said:


> I ordered it at B&H as well as Adorama and I'm on the list at another store. Instead of "first come, first serve" it'll be "first delivered, be the first (actually one) to get paid".
> 
> I don't expect my 100-500mm copy to arrive before Sept. 2021 at the earliest, actually I am expecting it spring 2022...


Whilst I understand your idea it unfortunately doesn't give Canon a good forecast about the real demand... effectively, potential buyers are attempting to stockpile by buying as much as possible which is what the component buyers are doing. 

My concern is that when Canon have sufficient stock/capacity to sell then the demand will dry up by cancelled orders causing excess pre-sales inventory. You might say that is a good thing for consumers as there will be sales discounts to move the excess stock but we do want Canon to be reasonably profitable in the long term to maintain/increase their R&D budget.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 6, 2021)

I had the impression that the EOS R mount adaptor was also hard to source which was unusual as there shouldn't be many (if at all) chips in it.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 6, 2021)

The3o5FlyGuy said:


> wouldn't it make more sense to buy the Ef version of that 400mm since they're essentially the same? That way you'd at least have the flexibility of using it on a Canon DSLR if you need to.



I wouldn't buy the EF version if I'm not planning to shoot DSLR in the future. I'm sure the RF versions have couple of refinements to the electronics even if the optics are the same and don't need to fiddle with adapters.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2021)

blackcoffee17 said:


> I wouldn't buy the EF version if I'm not planning to shoot DSLR in the future. I'm sure the RF versions have couple of refinements to the electronics even if the optics are the same and don't need to fiddle with adapters.


OTOH, there are some (I’m not one of them) who shoot landscapes with great whites, and for them the drop-in vari-ND adapter may be a benefit. It certainly will be for my TS-E 17 and 11-24, when I start traveling again.


----------



## frankchn (Jul 7, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Whilst I understand your idea it unfortunately doesn't give Canon a good forecast about the real demand... effectively, potential buyers are attempting to stockpile by buying as much as possible which is what the component buyers are doing.
> 
> My concern is that when Canon have sufficient stock/capacity to sell then the demand will dry up by cancelled orders causing excess pre-sales inventory. You might say that is a good thing for consumers as there will be sales discounts to move the excess stock but we do want Canon to be reasonably profitable in the long term to maintain/increase their R&D budget.



It is not the first time Canon has faced these situations -- it used to be that people will get on multiple lists every time a new EOS 5D or whatever was launched too. I think they have a reasonably good internal projection of demand.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2021)

frankchn said:


> I think they have a reasonably good internal projection of demand.


They do. “Unexpected demand,” saves face (and puts their products in a good light), compared to, “We’ve been hampered by global supply shortages.”


----------



## goldenhusky (Jul 7, 2021)

The Chip shortage man... everywhere one turns things are hard to come by.


----------



## Caseydull (Jul 7, 2021)

I bought the Canon 100-500 from Adorama in March. I’ve been the “next 10” lenses for 60 days. Hopefully they get a dozen soon. ‍


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm hoping that the 15-35/2.8 not being on the list is a good sign (for me).


----------



## goldenhusky (Jul 7, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Whilst I understand your idea it unfortunately doesn't give Canon a good forecast about the real demand... effectively, potential buyers are attempting to stockpile by buying as much as possible which is what the component buyers are doing.
> 
> My concern is that when Canon have sufficient stock/capacity to sell then the demand will dry up by cancelled orders causing excess pre-sales inventory. You might say that is a good thing for consumers as there will be sales discounts to move the excess stock but we do want Canon to be reasonably profitable in the long term to maintain/increase their R&D budget.



Sounds like you are more worried about Canon than yourselves. Is that your fanboy-ism at it's peak or jealousy that you paid the full price and no one else should get at a better price? Corporations know how to milk their customers. Canon is yet another corporate milking customers very well for years, So you please do not worry about them.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 7, 2021)

Bdbtoys said:


> I'm hoping that the 15-35/2.8 not being on the list is a good sign (for me).


These should also be available used in greater numbers when the 14-35mm lenses start to ship. I know I'll be trading my 15-35 for a 14-35 as soon as possible.


----------



## JoeDavid (Jul 7, 2021)

I received an email from Canon USA this morning saying that my preorder of the RF 100mm macro is scheduled to ship in the next 72 hours but then goes on to say that preorders shipment dates are subject to change. I was looking forward to receiving it but now I’m worried it might get delayed…


----------



## JoeDavid (Jul 7, 2021)

I lucked out on the 100-500 a few months ago. I just happened to check Amazon and they were showing out but expecting more in a date that was about 10 days out. I ordered immediately and they shipped one to me on the date they said they would be getting some in. I have to admit I’m not as impressed with it as the Internet hype. A lot of the overlapping range with the EF 100-400 is about 1/3 a stop slower because it transitions to the slower apertures earlier in the zoom range. It is a sharp lens with good IS though.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 7, 2021)

goldenhusky said:


> Sounds like you are more worried about Canon than yourselves. Is that your fanboy-ism at it's peak or jealousy that you paid the full price and no one else should get at a better price? Corporations know how to milk their customers. Canon is yet another corporate milking customers very well for years, So you please do not worry about them.


I wouldn't consider myself a fanboy. I use Canon because it fits what I want from photography. I have no issues with Sony, Nikon etc having competitive products.
I paid full price for my R5 12 months ago and have no regrets. I could have waited and got it cheaper but that is okay. 
I have also bought many lenses and bodies second hand and got my RF100-500mm and RF70-200/2.8 at 20% off but had to wait for them to be in stock. I didn't place orders at multiple resellers and then cancel them.

I have invested a lot of money into the Canon eco-system and it is important for me that Canon be there in the future to not only support the warranties and out-of-warranty repairs but also to introduce new features to leverage my sunk cost. I have concerns about Nikon's long term viability and you should too as good competition - especially in a declining market - is essential to maintain cost-value to consumers. The exact opposite to milking customers. Sometimes the first causualty of decling profit margins is R&D spend.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jul 7, 2021)

AlanF said:


> These links all give a 404 error


Alan,

The supplied link has junk at the end that needs to be trimmed as below:



https://www.canonrumors.com/recommends/canon-rf-400mm-f-2-8l-is-usm/


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 7, 2021)

I feared this would be a problem with the 14-35 so I actually have a 12:20am preorder placed at two camera retailers. I would typically not care that much about a camera lens, but of all my lenses, my ultra-wide is the lens I use the most for work around town. So I would like to replace my massive chunk of a lens that is the EF 16-35 f/2.8L III USM w/adaptor as soon as I possibly can. Not that I have anything against that incredible lens, but I would love to have an ultra wide I can rock on a gimbal as well as in native mount.

The supply shortages have been a massive problem across every industry I can think of. I don’t see much motivation to create a semiconductor manufacturer in the States - especially with $15/hr minimum wage on its way in…that would drive electronic costs through the roof. So I honestly fear this is a shortage that will not end anytime soon and it has already begun to impact company values and sales projections.


----------



## miketcool (Jul 7, 2021)

I got all my lenses from small local dealers who received a couple copies when everyone was scrambling online. Best of luck!


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 7, 2021)

goldenhusky said:


> The Chip shortage man... everywhere one turns things are hard to come by.


It's not just chip shortages, it's the ticks(scalpers) who are further complicating the situation. Pretty sure like camera bodies you will see these lenses on ebay at higher prices and readily available compared to retail stores where they are going to be on backorder.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 7, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Whilst I understand your idea it unfortunately doesn't give Canon a good forecast about the real demand... effectively, potential buyers are attempting to stockpile by buying as much as possible which is what the component buyers are doing.
> 
> My concern is that when Canon have sufficient stock/capacity to sell then the demand will dry up by cancelled orders causing excess pre-sales inventory. You might say that is a good thing for consumers as there will be sales discounts to move the excess stock but we do want Canon to be reasonably profitable in the long term to maintain/increase their R&D budget.


No Canon and every retailer have a pretty good idea of the mentality of the average US pre order douches.

They have been through it many times before and will anticipate and have the percentages for the cancelled orders because of people that place multiple orders across retailers, people that are speculating and ordering in the hope of a quick turnaround resale, people that genuinely cancel their preorder because their circumstances change, and a thousand other scenarios I wouldn’t dream of.

The people I feel bad for are the enthusiasts that do genuinely want that lens of their lifetime but circumstances change during this lengthy waiting phase, and working pros trying to make ‘it’ work with what they have knowing they can only invest x amount and the lens they can’t get hold of is that investment for this year.

If I was shooting with only RF mount bodies and was being forced to buy an EF 400 f2.8 because I couldn’t get the needed RF version I’d be in a quandary.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 7, 2021)

LSXPhotog said:


> ...I don’t see much motivation to create a semiconductor manufacturer in the States - especially with $15/hr minimum wage on its way in…that would drive electronic costs through the roof...



I seriously doubt that a $15 minimum wage would add significantly to the cost. I'd happily pay the extra cost to know that the components aren't being made in some Uyghur slave labor camp.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 7, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> OTOH, there are some (I’m not one of them) who shoot landscapes with great whites, and for them the drop-in vari-ND adapter may be a benefit. It certainly will be for my TS-E 17 and 11-24, when I start traveling again.


There also might be some people who want the control ring. For them, the only choice would be the EF lens with an adapter.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 7, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> I had the impression that the EOS R mount adaptor was also hard to source which was unusual as there shouldn't be many (if at all) chips in it.


The crazy thing about the adapters are that here in the U.S. they are hard to come by new, but every few weeks Canon sells a bunch of them as "refurbished" on their website.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 7, 2021)

Chaitanya said:


> It's not just chip shortages, it's the ticks(scalpers) who are further complicating the situation. Pretty sure like camera bodies you will these lenses on ebay at higher prices and readily available compared to retail stores where they are going to be on backorder.


No, it runs much deeper than that, truck driver shortages in the USA, container shortages in China and the Far East, global trade is utterly messed up because Companies cancelled orders and laid off staff in anticipation of a slow recovery.

But that didn’t happen, the USA, the powerhouse of the global consumer market, never dropped off and now companies can’t ramp up fast enough, they can’t replace the orders that were cancelled and even if they can make the product they can’t ship it. And even if they do get it shipped it it can’t be landed or then delivered in the USA.

Blame Toyota and the JIT manufacturing system. Funniest thing is Toyota learnt their lesson about supply chains from microchips after the earthquake in Japan a few years ago, so who is the only car manufacturer currently at full production? Toyota.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 7, 2021)

goldenhusky said:


> Sounds like you are more worried about Canon than yourselves. Is that your fanboy-ism at it's peak or jealousy that you paid the full price and no one else should get at a better price? Corporations know how to milk their customers. Canon is yet another corporate milking customers very well for years, So you please do not worry about them.



Overreact much?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 7, 2021)

unfocused said:


> I seriously doubt that a $15 minimum wage would add significantly to the cost. I'd happily pay the extra cost to know that the components aren't being made in some Uyghur slave labor camp.


Indeed. I saw some financial article somewhere that laid out the rise in price of a McDonalds if everybody was paid a wage they could actually live on, it was something like a 4c rise in the price of a burger. Meanwhile Walmart’s, the largest corporation in the USA, pays it’s workers so poorly they are the largest benefactors of supplementary government benefits in the world. Yes, Walmart has it’s employees pay subsidized by every USA tax payer.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2021)

unfocused said:


> The crazy thing about the adapters are that here in the U.S. they are hard to come by new, but every few weeks Canon sells a bunch of them as "refurbished" on their website.


FWIW, the control ring EF-RF adapter (new) is in stock on Canon USA’s site right now.

Doesn’t help me as I have the vanilla one and want the drop-in filter one, but maybe it helps someone…


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 7, 2021)

LSXPhotog said:


> The supply shortages have been a massive problem across every industry I can think of. I don’t see much motivation to create a semiconductor manufacturer in the States - especially with $15/hr minimum wage on its way in…that would drive electronic costs through the roof. So I honestly fear this is a shortage that will not end anytime soon and it has already begun to impact company values and sales projections.


Within the US, you guys just passed a USD52b semiconductor spend!
https://www.theverge.com/2021/6/8/2...ortage-funding-frontier-china-competition-act
Semiconductor costs aren't as much dependent on wage prices as say the retail clothing market as it is highly mechanised. Motivation is to be less reliant on non-US allies for key components. Costs may be higher than current chip prices though and it will take years to get these new fabs operational


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 7, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Blame Toyota and the JIT manufacturing system. Funniest thing is Toyota learnt their lesson about supply chains from microchips after the earthquake in Japan a few years ago, so who is the only car manufacturer currently at full production? Toyota.


JIT worked well in Japan because of the keiretsu subcontractors and the physical distance between plants. Made-in-Japan was mostly exactly that. Having duplicated supply chains and non-local suppliers significantly complicates any "pure" JIT process. Blocking the Suez Canal was another unexpected supply chain issue in general and hard to quantify

I'm not sure that Toyota have chip suppliers within their keiretsu or not. If they did then they can direct that production output wherever it made sense for the overall entity.
The biggest issue for car producers is that they aren't on the priority list with fabs as the volume is small and the value is small - especially related to the overall cost of the vehicle but critical to overall delivery. It is really hurting them badly and will influence their subcontractor's design and supply chain strategy for a long time to come.


----------



## jeanluc (Jul 7, 2021)

Caseydull said:


> I bought the Canon 100-500 from Adorama in March. I’ve been the “next 10” lenses for 60 days. Hopefully they get a dozen soon. ‍


I ordered mine from B and H about then; took about 2 weeks or so to get it. I actually bought my 15-35, 34-70 and 70-200 f2.8 before the R5 and R6 dropped. I figured I’d switch to RF eventually and bought them over about 6 months. Back then, easy to do. I never thought the demand would ever take off like it has.


----------



## Rzrsharp (Jul 7, 2021)

Translate : too little orders.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 7, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> JIT worked well in Japan because of the keiretsu subcontractors and the physical distance between plants. Made-in-Japan was mostly exactly that. Having duplicated supply chains and non-local suppliers significantly complicates any "pure" JIT process. Blocking the Suez Canal was another unexpected supply chain issue in general and hard to quantify
> 
> I'm not sure that Toyota have chip suppliers within their keiretsu or not. If they did then they can direct that production output wherever it made sense for the overall entity.
> The biggest issue for car producers is that they aren't on the priority list with fabs as the volume is small and the value is small - especially related to the overall cost of the vehicle but critical to overall delivery. It is really hurting them badly and will influence their subcontractor's design and supply chain strategy for a long time to come.


Whilst I am certainly no expert on the subject my understanding was that Toyota realized because of the chip manufacturing issues after the earthquake and tsunami that it was imperative they hold a stock of items that couldn’t be outsourced to another manufacturer and or location in a timely fashion.

That is, if a key component had a unique supplier then they had to revise JIT plans to include enough stock for a realistic restart time for that unique manufacturer should they have a catastrophic issue. Tires and alternators can be manufactured at a variety of locations and by a number of manufacturers comparatively easily and quickly so JIT holds up well for those kinds of components. Microchip manufacturing is done in very limited locations and has massive lead in time and setup costs so needs to be treated differently within the model.

Of course still having the stock you need to keep manufacturing doesn’t get around all the other knock on effects the world has seen. If you can’t get your goods transported then having them made but in the wrong location is as bad as not having them!


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 7, 2021)

Rzrsharp said:


> Translate : too little orders.


Nope, that 100-500mm lens is on constant backorder. I know few photographers who placed order and had to wait 2-3 months to get that lens(from local retailers). If you want to see how bad the situation is right now just look at PC industry - GPUs and high capacity storage are almost always out of stock or are being price gouged by scalpers and retailers alike. Even for cameras some high demand cameras are being scalped(though not to the extent of PC components) for eg you can find brand new R5 on ebay for 4000$(have seen some go as high as $4500) while its usually on backorder with most big shops, same story with Sony cameras as well.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 7, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Whilst I am certainly no expert on the subject my understanding was that Toyota realized because of the chip manufacturing issues after the earthquake and tsunami that it was imperative they hold a stock of items that couldn’t be outsourced to another manufacturer and or location in a timely fashion.
> 
> That is, if a key component had a unique supplier then they had to revise JIT plans to include enough stock for a realistic restart time for that unique manufacturer should they have a catastrophic issue. Tires and alternators can be manufactured at a variety of locations and by a number of manufacturers comparatively easily and quickly so JIT holds up well for those kinds of components. Microchip manufacturing is done in very limited locations and has massive lead in time and setup costs so needs to be treated differently within the model.
> 
> Of course still having the stock you need to keep manufacturing doesn’t get around all the other knock on effects the world has seen. If you can’t get your goods transported then having them made but in the wrong location is as bad as not having them!


Yep, that is the standard inventory management model. 4 quadrant matrix from sole source/strategic to general commodities/multiple manufacturers and then a dedicated inventory/ordering strategy for each. The issue here is that the low value driver chips that had alternative suppliers are being smashed for orders so there is nothing to find anywhere. I remember having multiple suppliers for DRAM chips for instance and yet the whole industry had problems delivering. We were pushing the engineers to qualify more suppliers just to get some options and that took R&D effort as well taking them off other projects.

Just checked the current market and there are 5 main DRAM manufacturers now. The top 3 with 78% market share and top 5 have 98%. Qualifying 5 suppliers for each part number used is a lot of R&D effort.
Samsung Electronics Co. Ltd.
SK Hynix Inc.
Micron Technology Inc.
Nanya Technology Corporation
Winbond Electronics Corporation


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 7, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Yep, that is the standard inventory management model. 4 quadrant matrix from sole source/strategic to general commodities/multiple manufacturers and then a dedicated inventory/ordering strategy for each. The issue here is that the low value driver chips that had alternative suppliers are being smashed for orders so there is nothing to find anywhere. I remember having multiple suppliers for DRAM chips for instance and yet the whole industry had problems delivering. We were pushing the engineers to qualify more suppliers just to get some options and that took R&D effort as well taking them off other projects.
> 
> Just checked the current market and there are 5 main DRAM manufacturers now. The top 3 with 78% market share and top 5 have 98%. Qualifying 5 suppliers for each part number used is a lot of R&D effort.
> Samsung Electronics Co. Ltd.
> ...


Very similar situation with Fabs and right now even Intel(who used to be the leader of fabs) is placing orders with TSMC for chips.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 7, 2021)

I cancelled my pre-order for the 100mm L today. I plan to get it later. I was originally going to sell my EF 100mm L but have not been using it much lately so $1500 for a new one did not make much sense.


----------



## scyrene (Jul 7, 2021)

Alas although the RF lens I most want (the 800 f/11) is in stock, I can't afford a decent RF body to mount it on.


----------



## Kuau (Jul 7, 2021)

I guess I got lucky I pickup my
RF 400/2.8 today


----------



## Kit. (Jul 7, 2021)

unfocused said:


> Do they even know yet what the demand is for the 14-35?


Of course they don't know the total demand, but I'm pretty sure that the initial preorders were larger than the first batch they are going to ship.


----------



## entoman (Jul 7, 2021)

LSXPhotog said:


> I feared this would be a problem with the 14-35 so I actually have a 12:20am preorder placed at two camera retailers. I would typically not care that much about a camera lens, but of all my lenses, my ultra-wide is the lens I use the most for work around town. So I would like to replace my massive chunk of a lens that is the EF 16-35 f/2.8L III USM w/adaptor as soon as I possibly can. Not that I have anything against that incredible lens, but I would love to have an ultra wide I can rock on a gimbal as well as in native mount.
> 
> The supply shortages have been a massive problem across every industry I can think of. I don’t see much motivation to create a semiconductor manufacturer in the States - especially with $15/hr minimum wage on its way in…that would drive electronic costs through the roof. So I honestly fear this is a shortage that will not end anytime soon and it has already begun to impact company values and sales projections.


Pre-ordering from 2 different retailers seems a bit unfair on other people, making it much harder for others to get on the waiting list...


----------



## john1970 (Jul 7, 2021)

I just heard that my RF 100 mm macro will be ready for pickup on Thursday.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 7, 2021)

Kit. said:


> Of course they don't know the total demand, but I'm pretty sure that the initial preorders were larger than the first batch they are going to ship.


Okay, I guess I should have been more explicit. Since the announcement that "demand" was greater than expected came within days of the announcement of the lens itself and before they even know what preorders retailers are receiving, they could not possibly know what the demand really was and the more honest answer would be that "we announced this lens and set an availability date that we knew was bs when we made the announcement."


----------



## unfocused (Jul 7, 2021)

entoman said:


> Pre-ordering from 2 different retailers seems a bit unfair on other people, making it much harder for others to get on the waiting list...


Not really. The waiting lists are open-ended. So if someone ahead of you cancels, it just moves you up one spot in the line. Presumably, people will be responsible enough to cancel an order from one retailer if they receive a shipping notice from another. This isn't quite the same as the jerks who order two or three copies of a lens, try them each out and keep the one they think is best and then return the others.


----------



## Dragon (Jul 7, 2021)

The lens shortage may have more to do with the slow release of the R3 than the readiness of the camera. No sense in releasing a camera that customers can't buy lenses for.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Jul 7, 2021)

unfocused said:


> Not really. The waiting lists are open-ended. So if someone ahead of you cancels, it just moves you up one spot in the line. Presumably, people will be responsible enough to cancel an order from one retailer if they receive a shipping notice from another. This isn't quite the same as the jerks who order two or three copies of a lens, try them each out and keep the one they think is best and then return the others.


I agree. Once I get my lense I'll immediately cancel my second order. One RF 100-500mm is expensive enough, no need for a second one, especially with no second camera body right now. People will just get bumped up on the waiting list. And if worst comes to worst and there actually is an extra lense, that'll just mean that FINALLY one store will have a copy for touch and try! But I honestly believe, the mentioned lenses won't be available for "touch-n-try" events until Q4/ 2022 or Q1/2023


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 7, 2021)

Exploreshootshare said:


> I agree. Once I get my lense I'll immediately cancel my second order. One RF 100-500mm is expensive enough, no need for a second one, especially with no second camera body right now. People will just get bumped up on the waiting list. And if worst comes to worst and there actually is an extra lense, that'll just mean that FINALLY one store will have a copy for touch and try! But I honestly believe, the mentioned lenses won't be available for "touch-n-try" events until Q4/ 2022 or Q1/2023


For the RF100-500, I preordered it at a store that requires a €99 down payment and is know to get a decent batch on launch. That kept their list a lot shorter


----------



## john1970 (Jul 7, 2021)

Kuau said:


> I guess I got lucky I pickup my
> RF 400/2.8 today


Lucky is right. My local retailer received my RF 100 mm macro, but did not receive any shipments of the RF 400 mm f2.8 lens. Might I ask where you purchased? I am hopeful that I will have the RF 400 mm f2.8 by the end of Aug / early September.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 7, 2021)

john1970 said:


> Lucky is right. My local retailer received my RF 100 mm macro, but did not receive any shipments of the RF 400 mm f2.8 lens. Might I ask where you purchased? I am hopeful that I will have the RF 400 mm f2.8 by the end of Aug / early September.


Would you mind sharing where you ordered your 100mm macro?


----------



## reefroamer (Jul 7, 2021)

unfocused said:


> Lots of questions.
> 
> Why are they only listing these lenses?
> Why are they saying "unexpected demand?" The 100-500 was announced a year ago and the 14-35 was announced about a week ago. How can demand be "unexpected" both for a lens that's been on the market for a year and a lens that just began accepting pre-orders a week ago? Do they even know yet what the demand is for the 14-35?
> ...


Likely, the unexpected demand is a result of R body sales that are exceeding expectations. The more RP, R, R6, R5, and soon R3, bodies they sell, the more demand for RF glass than Canon can currently supply. The just my guess.


----------



## reefroamer (Jul 7, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> I had the impression that the EOS R mount adaptor was also hard to source which was unusual as there shouldn't be many (if at all) chips in it.


I’ve observed the same thing. You may get lucky finding a control ring adapter, but the basic EF-RF adapter seems unavailable. So, if you can’t adapt EF glass, and most RF glass is unavailable, does it really make sense to buy an R body at the moment? Not a good situation.


----------



## Kuau (Jul 7, 2021)

john1970 said:


> Lucky is right. My local retailer received my RF 100 mm macro, but did not receive any shipments of the RF 400 mm f2.8 lens. Might I ask where you purchased? I am hopeful that I will have the RF 400 mm f2.8 by the end of Aug / early September.


I going to pickup my 400/2.8 this afternoon.. I got mine from Pictureline...


----------



## roby17269 (Jul 7, 2021)

My recent experiences with RF lenses and Adorama have been...

* I have ordered the 100-500 December 31 2020 and received it January 21 2021 (21 days)
* I have ordered the 50 1.2 March 18 2021 and received it April 8 2021 (21 days)
* I did pre-order the RF 100 macro when announced (April 14 2021) and just got an email from Adorama that they are shipping mine to me today  I assume that the 100 macro is less exotic than the others and more available generally speaking, but still happy about that.

So I guess I have been lucky? Let me tell you that Broncolor stuff takes way longer... even modifiers with no electronic parts whatsoever!


----------



## john1970 (Jul 7, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> Would you mind sharing where you ordered your 100mm macro?


I ordered mine from Hunts Photo in Melrose MA. I know I was near the top of their pre-order list. I realize that I am very fortunate to have a large local retailer.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 7, 2021)

unfocused said:


> Okay, I guess I should have been more explicit. Since the announcement that "demand" was greater than expected came within days of the announcement of the lens itself and before they even know what preorders retailers are receiving,


With what delay do they receive the information about the first-day preorders?


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Jul 7, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> For the RF100-500, I preordered it at a store that requires a €99 down payment and is know to get a decent batch on launch. That kept their list a lot shorter


That sounds great! I'd do that in a heartbeat


----------



## David_E (Jul 8, 2021)

The3o5FlyGuy said:


> wouldn't it make more sense to buy the Ef version of that 400mm since they're essentially the same? That way you'd at least have the flexibility of using it on a Canon DSLR if you need to.


No sense at all for those, such as me, who are transitioning to R-series cameras.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2021)

David_E said:


> No sense at all for those, such as me, who are transitioning to R-series cameras.


Agreed. I wouldn’t buy a EF supertele now. But, I’m also not planning to replace my EF 600/4 with the RF version.


----------



## David_E (Jul 8, 2021)

Kit. said:


> With what delay do they receive the information about the first-day preord





neuroanatomist said:


> Agreed. I wouldn’t buy a EF supertele now. But, I’m also not planning to replace my EF 600/4 with the RF version.


That also makes sense, IMO.


----------



## David_E (Jul 8, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> [url=https://www.canonrumors.com/canon-has-released-a-list-of-rf-lenses-that-they-cant-meet-the-demand-for/]Continue reading...


According to an email from Adorama, still warm from its transit through the aether, my RF 100mm macro is packed and labeled and will be out the door this evening, 7 July. I ordered within seconds of the lens being available for ordering.

Now, where’s the 180mm macro!?


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Jul 8, 2021)

LOL I can't believe the 600 and 400 are on that list. Laziest update they've ever done and no need when the EF III versions work just as well with the EF-RF adpater, which is just integrated into the RF versions. I wonder how many people will sell their EF III versions to buy an identical RF version. Priority should have been true native RF 300 f/2.8 and 500 f/4.


----------



## HMC11 (Jul 8, 2021)

unfocused said:


> Okay, I guess I should have been more explicit. Since the announcement that "demand" was greater than expected came within days of the announcement of the lens itself and before they even know what preorders retailers are receiving, they could not possibly know what the demand really was and the more honest answer would be that "we announced this lens and set an availability date that we knew was bs when we made the announcement."


I am just guessing here. I think the first 1-2 hours after pre-order started would have already provided sufficient data for Canon to get a good estimate of the demand, so saying that the demand was higher than expected 'only' a few days after announcement is not outside the realm of believability. I think Canon also indicated that the 14-35 F4 would ship as originally planned. This announcement was to tell those not near the front of the queue that they would have a longer wait than normally expected.


----------



## Korean AvG (Jul 8, 2021)

I got my RF100-500 less than a month after I preordered it and my 100mm macro is waiting for me to buy it tomorrow. I guess I should be thankful.


----------



## Fischer (Jul 8, 2021)

Seems I was lucky to get my RF 100-500mm with a discount this Spring - I am still getting mails from some suppliers like B&H that its "out of stock".  

However, a good thing that Canon can see that there are sales to support the release of more new RF-camera bodies and people are not just hanging on to their old EF-lenses in spite of the transition costs.


----------



## David_D (Jul 8, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> I’m also not planning to replace my EF 600/4 with the RF version.


Go on, you know you want to. A price crash when the second-hand market is flooded with _useless _EF 600mm lenses is the only chance I have of being able to afford one 
[Unless everybody decides not to buy the RF version, in which case it's price might crash!]


----------



## roby17269 (Jul 8, 2021)

roby17269 said:


> My recent experiences with RF lenses and Adorama have been...
> 
> * I have ordered the 100-500 December 31 2020 and received it January 21 2021 (21 days)
> * I have ordered the 50 1.2 March 18 2021 and received it April 8 2021 (21 days)
> ...


Quick update the new RF 100mm macro has arrived home!

I've just taken it out of the box and mounted it on my R5 to make sure it is not dead. It isn't  

2 things to share:

it is actually a little bit longer than the EF 100 macro L IS + EF-RF adapter. I guess this is mostly due to the higher magnification power. It is not particularly fatter than the EF predecessor. Long and svelte compared to the RF 85mm f/1.2
I had a moment of anxiety when I realized that I could not turn the SA control ring... it took me a couple of minutes to find the lock switch for it since it is on the other side of the barrel compared to the AF, IS and fl limiter switches, a place I usually do not look at with any other lens (apart maybe with TS-E ones)


----------



## john1970 (Jul 8, 2021)

I also like how the R5 shows the magnification ratio for the 100 mm macro lens in addition to the distance. Very thoughtful on a macro lens.


----------



## JDavis (Jul 8, 2021)

Canon cant even make their adapters and keep them in stock, forcing users to buy garbage budget lenses or mortgage their home for $3k lenses if you can even find one due to their lack of preparedness. Nikon also issued a similar apology a few days ago, and these companies look really bad for not being able to deliver to customers shelling out thousands only to be left with their pants down. You know who's not having any problems keeping their products on hand for their customers? Sony. Glad I switched to Sony recently, Canon is an inept company these days.


----------



## JDavis (Jul 8, 2021)

The3o5FlyGuy said:


> wouldn't it make more sense to buy the Ef version of that 400mm since they're essentially the same? That way you'd at least have the flexibility of using it on a Canon DSLR if you need to.


Yea, and never be able to use it on your R camera? Canon cant even keep their EF mount adapters in stock for months now. What a joke.


----------



## JDavis (Jul 8, 2021)

reefroamer said:


> Likely, the unexpected demand is a result of R body sales that are exceeding expectations. The more RP, R, R6, R5, and soon R3, bodies they sell, the more demand for RF glass than Canon can currently supply. The just my guess.


They can't give the R and RP away, that's why you see them on fire sales pretty much every holiday for dirt cheap. They must have a huge amount of them sitting around still. and pretty much no one is buying the R6, its always in stock and there are at least 2-3 a week up for sale on FM. The only cameras they are really selling is the R5. The rest is just marketing BS to make it seem like there is such high demand they cant keep up when in reality, they have become an inept company.


----------



## WriteLight (Jul 8, 2021)

JoeDavid said:


> I received an email from Canon USA this morning saying that my preorder of the RF 100mm macro is scheduled to ship in the next 72 hours but then goes on to say that preorders shipment dates are subject to change. I was looking forward to receiving it but now I’m worried it might get delayed…


After I read your message yesterday, I went to Canon USA and "pre-ordered" the lens. It shipped today. Doesn't seem like much of a shortage, but thanks for the heads-up that they had some!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 8, 2021)

WriteLight said:


> After I read your message yesterday, I went to Canon USA and "pre-ordered" the lens. It shipped today. Doesn't seem like much of a shortage, but thanks for the heads-up that they had some!


There’s a CPW notice on them at the moment too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2021)

JDavis said:


> Canon is an inept company these days.


Yes, so inept they continue to sell more ILCs than any other camera maker, as they have for nearly two decades.


----------



## David_E (Jul 9, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> [url=https://www.canonrumors.com/canon-has-released-a-list-of-rf-lenses-that-they-cant-meet-the-demand-for/]Continue reading...


I received my *RF 100mm ƒ2.8 L Macro IS USM *lens from Adorama late this morning, 8 July. I have attached a photo made with the new lens. Hand held in breezy conditions between rain showers. Available light. I did not use the SA ring. i love the way the out-of-focus colors in the background blended so smoothly.


----------



## David_E (Jul 9, 2021)

JDavis said:


> ...in reality, they have become an inept company.


Kind of like beleaguered Apple, dead and buried how many times?


----------



## danfaz (Jul 9, 2021)

danfaz said:


> I bought the last one


CPW says there's 20+ 28-70s in stock now!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 9, 2021)

JDavis said:


> You know who's not having any problems keeping their products on hand for their customers? Sony. Glad I switched to Sony recently, Canon is an inept company these days.


Oh, look signature S*ny troll. "I'm gonna buy a S*ny" or "I just switched to S*ny" signature blather.


----------



## Michael T (Jul 9, 2021)

danfaz said:


> CPW says there's 20+ 28-70s in stock now!


Interesting Canon USA has stock of 24-70 f2.8 but still back ordered at B&H.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 9, 2021)

JDavis said:


> They can't give the R and RP away, that's why you see them on fire sales pretty much every holiday for dirt cheap. They must have a huge amount of them sitting around still. and pretty much no one is buying the R6, its always in stock and there are at least 2-3 a week up for sale on FM. The only cameras they are really selling is the R5. The rest is just marketing BS to make it seem like there is such high demand they cant keep up when in reality, they have become an inept company.


R6 is on backorder at Adorama. How do you know what is selling and what isn't? You don't. You just made up an alternate reality to fit your view. The R is priced at $1,799. Hardly "giving them away". That's only $200 less than what I paid near 2 years ago.

BTW: What the hell does the # of cameras for sale at FM have to do with it? 2 or 3? wow! People are running from the r6. /s


----------



## Flamingtree (Jul 10, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> No, it runs much deeper than that, truck driver shortages in the USA, container shortages in China and the Far East, global trade is utterly messed up because Companies cancelled orders and laid off staff in anticipation of a slow recovery.
> 
> But that didn’t happen, the USA, the powerhouse of the global consumer market, never dropped off and now companies can’t ramp up fast enough, they can’t replace the orders that were cancelled and even if they can make the product they can’t ship it. And even if they do get it shipped it it can’t be landed or then delivered in the USA.
> 
> Blame Toyota and the JIT manufacturing system. Funniest thing is Toyota learnt their lesson about supply chains from microchips after the earthquake in Japan a few years ago, so who is the only car manufacturer currently at full production? Toyota.


I watched a great YouTube video that broke all that down last night. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## JoeDavid (Jul 13, 2021)

JoeDavid said:


> I received an email from Canon USA this morning saying that my preorder of the RF 100mm macro is scheduled to ship in the next 72 hours but then goes on to say that preorders shipment dates are subject to change. I was looking forward to receiving it but now I’m worried it might get delayed…


Well, Canon USA made good on their July 8th and shipped it to me overnight, morning deliver so I should have received it last Friday. Unfortunately they shipped it FEDEX which used to be a world class shipping company. Over the last few years their service has deteriorated badly. According to their tracking it didn’t even get to my town until 1:30pm, still time for a delivery. It never changed to out for delivery. Today they stopped by with it during the one hour of the day that I wasn’t available so I ended up having to make the 30 mile round trip to retrieve it from them late this evening. 4 days for an overnight delivery and I had to deliver it myself…


----------



## Jaussim (Jul 16, 2021)

I order and pay a 100-500 at the beginning of marsh and i m always waiting for…


----------

